# kernel amdgpu bfq мать

## SPRATAY

Здрастуйте,у меня проблема связана с видеокартой ,если я использую ядро 5 то у меня неправильно работают кулера на видеокарте при нагрузке и в простое,но если я использую ядро 4.14 то кулера начинают работать правильно, при нагрузке начинают бытро крутить а впростое выключаться, а на ядре 5 они просто круться ,и карта просто начинает перегриваться при нагрузке , я бы рад использовать 4.14 ядро но у меня возникают проблемы с bfq и материнской платой в плане сенсора температуры, bfq включено в ядро но он просто не работает исли посмотреть в cat /sys/block/sd?/queue/scheduler, мне всеравно какое ядро использовать главное что бы проблем в том или ином ядре не было

video: vtx3d radeon r9 390x

mother: gigabyte b450 gaming x

cpu: amd ryzen 2700

----------

